# '63 Chevy Z11



## Uncle John (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.streetsideclassics.com/showcar.php/atl/172/1963-Chevrolet-Impala-Z-11[/URL]


Not Mine. Wish it was!

I guess I don't know how to post a link

You will have to copy and paste.


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 8, 2013)

1963 Chevrolet Impala Z-11 for sale at Streetside Classics
Here s the link.
Nice car!!


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks.
Nice price too!
I think a new one was less than 5 grand!


----------



## 1stgenfarmboy (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw one of these at super chevy at Indy a few years back.


----------

